# Low Fat, low sugar, kick AS$ BBQ sauce



## cajunsmoker (Jul 15, 2006)

I've been working on this recipe for a while and think it's about right.  Thought I would post it and let everyone give me some feed back.  I wanted a hot, vinegary? and still sweet sauce that wasn't too terribly BAD for you :x .  I know the sodium is still high but the sugars and carbs are pretty good for something with this much flavor.  Try it and see what you think.
_
*Rodger's kick as$ diabetic BBQ sauce,*_
1 C Catsup
3/4 C water
1/2 C apple cider vinegar
2 TBSP Canola Oil (or evoo)
3 oz (1/2 small bottle) Louisiana hot sauce
4TBSP Splenda brown sugar
1 TBSP Red Pepper (cayenne)
1TBSP Chili powder
1 tsp Black Pepper
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp white pepper
1/4 tsp garlic powder


Mix first 5 ingredients together and then add dry ingredients.  Stir well and then bring to boil and remove from heat.  Cool down, bottle and enjoy. 8)


----------



## Dutch (Jul 16, 2006)

Rodger, Great looking recipe and one that I'll have to try. It's kind of hard to find, but you could use reduced/low sodium catsup to bring the salt level down and I haven't seen a reduced/low sodium hot sauce yet but I'm looking. :P  When I try this I may substitute the onion powder with 1/2 cup finely diced sauteed onion with a couple of cloves of minced garlic tossed in. Like my sauce with a bit of chunk to it. :D


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

Actually Dutch, my wife said the same thing about the onion.  I great minds really do work alike :D .


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 16, 2006)

This appears to be a good sauce, how much bite does it have?  I am diabetic, and the wife is regulated to no salt recently.  it is hard to find things we can both enjoy.  My son, would eat liquid lava, if I let him, but the women in my family prefer sweet.  Then there is the grandson, and of course being only 2 years old, his palate is not yet developed.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Ice,

If you cut the cayenne and black peppers in half it will be a little sweeter and less fiery.  Also the catsup you choose to make it with should be a reduced sugar catsup (Heinz One Carb).  

We'll have to wait and see on the Sodium.  Dutch is looking for low sodium hot sauce and catsup.


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 17, 2006)

Heinz makes a no salt added Ketchup.


Gary, check out Healthy Heart Market for low to no sodium foods.  I try this and that, then try and find the things I like and look around to buy them locally.


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Sep 2, 2006)

Splenda makes a brown version???? I have got to find me some. I too am diabetic and have used regular splenda in my sauce....but a brown version sounds great. Does it taste good? (That was probably a dumb question, but hey...I gotta ask). :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 2, 2006)

The Splenda Brown sugar is a blend of regular brown sugar and Splenda.  If you use it use half of the amount of regular brown sugar cause it is twice as sweet.  Yes it tastes great.


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 12, 2007)

I like the taste of it.  I used it in Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans.  Sam's Club carries it.


----------



## mctrick (Jan 13, 2007)

stang the photo of the engine is this the engine n your race car? Nice mill.


----------



## smokin stang (Jan 13, 2007)

Mctrick,
     The motor in my album is a 815 cubic inch Ford Hemi which my buddy runs in his pulling truck.  It makes roughly 2000 ponies.  The motor in my drag car is a 514 cubic inch Ford that makes 753 ponies.


----------



## waucedah (Jan 20, 2013)

I am going to give the sauce a try

thanks


----------



## waucedah (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried the sauce great stuff

thanks


----------

